# Disqualified due to heart issues?



## Vindict (25 Jun 2016)

To make a long story short ,  I have mild congenital pulmonic stenosis and require    periodic follow up. any chance I can join or am I fucked and need to make a plan b?


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Jun 2016)

Everyone gets to apply, not everyone gets to join. We can not provide you the information you need to know which group you're in.

Always have a plan B.


----------

